# Jealous When You Hear the Laughter



## sunshineclippy (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey gang,

I was SO GLAD to read on this board that others felt jealous/lonely when they heard the laughing chatter of other people in groups. I am in an apartment complex right now and whenever I try to sleep at night, I hear groups of people laughing and kidding in the commons area just outside my window. 

I just lie there awake, trying to sleep, listening to people make these awesome college memories, and trying not to feel AWFUL. 

Anyone else have a similar experience? :afr


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

My neighbor across the street had a massive party at her house during the summer, which all the cool kids attended. I could hear lots of laughing, music, yelling, just about everything that constitutes a fun party and happy memories. Wow, I feel like **** now.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yup. I always feel like a loser when I hear a group of people laughing/joking around. I feel weird for being how I am. I try not to dwell on it forever though.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

If you're in a college dorm, just listen to music loud with your earphones, it'll drown out the noise. Or go to a friends' place.


----------



## LibertadIlusoria (Dec 11, 2005)

Restless Mind said:


> My neighbor across the street had a massive party at her house during the summer, which all the cool kids attended. I could hear lots of laughing, music, yelling, just about everything that constitutes a fun party and happy memories. Wow, I feel like @#%$ now.


I probably would have been a ***** and called the cops with a noise complaint... and then laugh about it.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

yup I had a similar experience

people were outside in the common room area when I lived in the residence hall.. they were always having a blast... talking all night while I sat in my room looking out the window
I couldn't leave my room either because I would pass them.. 

I felt trapped and I was bored in my room all by myself


----------



## damoo (Aug 14, 2006)

I feel that way when I find out about what all my old friends are up to these days. Feels like I'm the only one without a life. 
SA SUCKS!!! # 
${#@($$$#))[email protected] V;ejf ;oasjf ;k


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you read much? I find that if I can't be out "getting wasted" or "chilling" I might as well work on improving myself.

Soon you'll start hearing that laughter and thinking "What a waste of time."

But maybe that's just my narcissistic side coming out.


----------



## uptheanty (Sep 22, 2006)

yea i get fully jealous when i hear other people having fun, I so want to be included, 

I feel bad for being jealous but it seems so unfair, why do they get to have fun, 

Some people get to go to parties 5 times a week, and ive been to like 5 my whole life lol


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, I thought I was the only who was jealous of other people's social lives. I feel that way whenever I see other students having fun together. I feel pretty bad about it, but I think I'm entitled to having some fun in my life too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

I just get silently irritated at myself since I don't always understand the joke behind what one of friends are saying and other people are laughing...I feel like an oaf when I have to force laughter. XP But I guess it's better to be relaxed than having a silent panic.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

LibertadIlusoria said:


> Restless Mind said:
> 
> 
> > My neighbor across the street had a massive party at her house during the summer, which all the cool kids attended. I could hear lots of laughing, music, yelling, just about everything that constitutes a fun party and happy memories. Wow, I feel like @#%$ now.
> ...


Didn't need to. A couple days a later I saw her dad yelling at her in front of the house. It was quite a spectacle.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Restless Mind said:


> LibertadIlusoria said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Restless Mind":f8bcb]My neighbor across the street had a massive party at her house during the summer, which all the cool kids attended. I could hear lots of laughing, music, yelling, just about everything that constitutes a fun party and happy memories. Wow, I feel like @#%$ now.
> ...


Didn't need to. A couple days a later I saw her dad yelling at her in front of the house. It was quite a spectacle.[/quote:f8bcb]
:lol
You see, this is classic SA.
We think one thing - something completely different happens.

Restless Mind - you are alright the way you are, man (aside form the SA).
You shouldn't beat yourself up over the party thing. This stuff will come in time! :yes


----------



## justagirl04 (Sep 17, 2006)

Actually when I hear them outside my door I just think "wow, how pathetic...more drunk people." 

I'm not jealous at all, I find most people in my dorm quite annoying and immature. They are loud, obnoxious, and not to mention drunkards. :/


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

There's nothing wrong with being a drunkard.


----------



## vroom (Sep 12, 2006)

niceperson said:


> There's nothing wrong with being a drunkard.


Says the person with Hemingway in the sig. Nice. :lol


----------



## Cinnamontree (Oct 5, 2006)

When I lived on campus I felt jealous a lot. I tried to act like I was happy being a loner but inside i was desperate to feel part of something.

From my window I could see people having barbecues and picnics on the playing fields, or just sitting out in groups to study in the sun. 

Yet I'm sure in most big groups there's at least one person who feels left out and is desperately stringing along with them. I'd rather be alone than be that person!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

vroom said:


> niceperson said:
> 
> 
> > There's nothing wrong with being a drunkard.
> ...


Sorry, I had to laugh at that. His books are actually kind of scary, what with all the absinthe his characters down. Isn't that stuff like turpentine?


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Argo said:


> vroom said:
> 
> 
> > niceperson said:
> ...


Its like any other alcohol.


----------

